# Nintety.Nine.Nights.2.USA-XBOX360



## T-hug (Jun 29, 2010)

<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2003/all/boxshots2/954476_114156.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Summary:
<i>Set on a ravaged world, N3II: Ninety-Nine Nights invites the player to take on all comers in a series of spectacular battles. Players can enjoy the story from five different perspectives - including humans, elves and goblins - and are pitted against wave after wave of adversaries in the ultimate 'last man standing' free-for-all. Each of the species is given a specific back story which unfolds as the game progresses, while the various races also bring unique skills and abilities to the battle field. At its heart, N3II: Ninety-Nine Nights is a vast combat title, with hundreds of enemy creatures on screen simultaneously. As the camera picks over the action, the player can use a wealth of easily-effected combo attacks to carve a path through the enemy, and also use whatever weapons and items come to hand. At the end of each skirmish, players will then face a 'Titanic Boss Battle' against the champion of their current adversary, with players forced to move quickly and locate the well hidden weak spots of these seemingly unstoppable behemoths. N3II: Ninety-Nine Nights also has a stunning two-player co-op online mode, wherein players team up against the oncoming hordes, working together to expand their combo range to take out more enemy assailants at once. This two-player mode features online ranking boards detailing the most effective pairings across the globe.</i>


NFO:


Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ NMMMMMMZ..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ. 8MMMN:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . . . ..ÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDMMMMMMMMMM~ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ .IMMMMMMMMO~ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ~ZMMMMMMMMMMM~.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMMN: ..MMMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂMMM .ÂÂ..MMZÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,IMMMMMMMMMD~I8DMMMMMMMM8..ÂÂÂÂÂÂMMMÂÂÂÂÂÂ :MM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂMMMÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM=ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.MMMMMMNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ..?MMMÂÂÂÂ .MM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.MMM ..ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ$MM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM+.ÂÂÂÂ MMMMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.MMÂÂÂÂ .MD.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ:MMMMMM.. . 
ÂÂÂÂ MM:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ~MMZ~ÂÂÂÂM~ .ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMÂÂÂÂ MO?.ÂÂÂÂ . ..ÂÂOMMMMÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ MM=ÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMMMM. MÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM:. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ~.ZMM. 
ÂÂ +MM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ. MMMMNMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :MMMMNM .ÂÂÂÂ.~~~~~:.~~~.MMM.
.8MMM.~ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:~ ...,NMMÂÂÂÂÂÂZ8, .IIÂÂÂÂ+:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMDÂÂÂÂ .~:.ÂÂ.~~~~~..MMMI 
MM ~~~.ÂÂÂÂ,.MM.~~~~. .MNÂÂ OMMMMMMMMÂÂÂÂMMMMMMM.ÂÂMM .ÂÂ:~,.$MMMM$. . :+MMMM. 
.MMM ~~~~~~~,.MMMMD~.:~~.MÂÂ.MMMMMMMMMÂÂ.MMMMMMMMÂÂINM..~ÂÂ8MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..ÂÂ
ÂÂMMM :. .ÂÂMMMM:MMMMMM. M8. +MMMMMMMM=.$MMMMMMMMÂÂOMO .OMMMMÂÂ.. ....:ZMMM..ÂÂ 
..8MMMMMMMMMM .ÂÂ. +MMMM=M.ÂÂMMMMMMMMM. MMMMMMMM OMM MMMM$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ.+MMMMN?~ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ...8MM+ÂÂ+MMMMMMMMOÂÂMMMMMMO,MMMMMMIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .M+.ÂÂMMMMMMMM.ÂÂMMMMMN. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM. MMMMMMMMÂÂ MMMMMM+ MMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMNÂÂMNDDNM. . MMDDDM,.MMOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ~M,~ÂÂ .. .MMM.ÂÂ .:~MMMMD.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . M8 ~ÂÂÂÂ MMMM.ÂÂÂÂ~ MMÂÂMMMN.ÂÂÂÂ.. .ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . .NMMI:ÂÂ . ND~ .ÂÂÂÂ OO,,.ÂÂ MM~ÂÂ ,MMMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM :M.ÂÂ.ÂÂ . .ÂÂÂÂ.MMM,.,ÂÂÂÂMMMMMM8ÂÂ.MMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .MMMD7DZ. .$MMOÂÂ.+MZ7,: MM.,,$MM:.$$MZD .ÂÂ .,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM+.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMM$MMM$$ZÂÂ....DMMM DM.:MMMM MMMM.,8MMMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ..~MM,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDM?..ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂ.,~,MMMÂÂ ..ÂÂ....ÂÂ. ..ÂÂ :MMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:~.MM=ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM.~.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.~~ MMN.MMMM$=.MMMMM$M$MM..ÂÂDMN~ÂÂÂÂ...,.ÂÂMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 8MM.~~~~:.ÂÂÂÂ., MM, NM$ .,MMMÂÂ+M= ?MM.. ..MM.:. . ?MMMMMM8.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMM:.~~~~,~.ÂÂ.MMMÂÂ =MMMI~~~::~~~: MM.ÂÂ ..MM.~~~~ NMMMM.. .ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .MMMMM,ZM.~ÂÂÂÂ MM.ÂÂ.IMMMMMO.ÂÂ,MMMMM.ÂÂ ..MM:~~~~~.MM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . NMMMM ~,ÂÂ :=MM..ÂÂÂÂZMMMMMMMMMMÂÂÂÂÂÂ..MM7ÂÂ:..MMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ. MM.~:~~~~ MM .ÂÂÂÂÂÂ MMMMN.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ..MMMMM7MMMMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMM.,:~~..OMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.OMMMM,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂOMMMD. MMMM.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :MMMMM. 


ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ninety.Nine.Nights.2.USA-XBOX360


ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╔═─════════════════─═╝ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ╚═─═════════════════─═╗
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ÂÂPublisher/Developer : KonamiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ÂÂPre DateÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 29th June 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╔╝╦ÂÂCategoryÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: ActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ð ðÂÂInfoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 64 rars / xxx-nnn.r**ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂð ð
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ÂÂRegionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: USAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚═─══════════════─══─══════════════════─══─═══════════════╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╔═─══════════════════════════════════─═╝ÂÂÂÂINFOÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚═─═══════════════════════════════════════─═╗
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ Ninety-Nine Nights II (N3II) is a high-energy action adventure game featuring epicÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ battles against massive armies in a unique fantasy realm. This highly-anticipated sequelÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ is the latest follow-up to the internationally-acclaimed Xbox 360 title, Ninety-NineÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ Nights (N3). In a mystical world of miracles and magic, humans co-exist alongside many other ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ races including the elves, goblins, and ogres. But when the ôLord of the Nightö suddenlyÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ appears, in a mere 3 months the fertile fields of the land are reduced to scorched earth.ÂÂÂÂ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ Before long, Orphea, the sacred land to the north, is besieged by the Army of the Night.ÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ Amidst the roar of battle, one man thunderously bursts through the ranks of a legion likeÂÂÂÂ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ a bolt of lightning û he is ôGalen,ö the ultimate warrior. Alone, he storms forward as heÂÂÂÂ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ lays waste to the dark forces, letting nothing stop him in his path to Orphea Castle. GalenÂÂ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ must battle through the hordes of enemies that await him and this onslaught escalates withÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ imposing monstrous creatures that join the fray. Centering on ôthe inheritance of life,ö aÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ new battle between light and dark begins!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝ÂÂhttp://www.ebgames.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=76881ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚╬╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ╚═─════════════════════════════════─══─══════════════════─══─══════════════════════════════════════╝
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 


ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ We ROCK your boat!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->



Screens:


Spoiler



<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2010/047/954476_20100217_screen002.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2010/165/954476_20100615_screen003.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2010/165/954476_20100615_screen001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



Region: USA
FileName: xxx-nnn
FileCount: 64x100MB


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well it looks like this summer will see a lot of games played. Thanks for the news Thug4L1f3.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 30, 2010)

For some reason, I actually enjoyed the first one of this game.  Hearing how this one is 'better' than the first on a few sites only increases my anticipation to play this!  I hear it's pretty difficult this time around, too.

Also, I don't have posting authorization 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, Death.Smiles.USA.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE (horizontal shooter) is out too which looks pretty snazzy


----------



## Gamer (Jun 30, 2010)

When I see this the first thing that comes to my mind is:

ONE MILLION TROOPS!!!


----------

